# Kennt jemand dieses RR



## Rolf (20. August 2005)

Ich habe kürzlich dieses Rennrad bei eBay ersteigert:







siehe auch: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5223041861&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Kurz darauf teilte mir der Verkäufer mit, er könne das Rad nicht liefern, da es bereits verkauft sei. Das Rad stand seiner Aussage nach bei seinem Bike-Shop (Wheels of Steel in Berlin) und der Besitzer des Ladens hätte das Rad zerlegt und in Einzelteilen verkauft (was mir von Wheels of Steel auch bestätigt wurde).
Ich wurde dann einige Zeit mit dem Versprechen, dass er sich um gleichwertigen Ersatz bemühen würde, hingehalten, aber seit 10 Tagen meldet er sich nicht mehr, obwohl er vorgestern zuletzt eine Bewertung abgegebn hat...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand das Rad gesehen und kann mir etwas zu dessen Verbleib sagen, oder einen Tipp geben, wie ich weiter vorgehen kann.


----------



## Hugo (20. August 2005)

beschwer dich bei ebay.
was anderes kannste da nicht machen, wobei es bei dem preis schon fast interessant wär n anwalt hinzu zu ziehen und auf die herausgabe zu bestehen, weil der preis war ja wirklich ne wucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer25 (20. August 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach hat der Verkäufer das Bike nicht zerlegt und verkauft, sondern er WILL es zu dem Preis nicht verkaufen!!! Verständlich, aber so ist das Spiel!! Würde auch, wie der Vorredner schon gesagt hat, einen Anwalt hinzuziehen und auf Herausgabe pochen!!


----------



## Riddick (20. August 2005)

In der Preisklasse würde ich auch anwaltlich vorgehen. Da dürfte der Erfolg, entweder das Bike oder gleichwertigen Ersatz zu bekommen, relativ hoch sein.

Mir ist auch mal so ein "Kandidat" untergekommen, dem das Höchstgebot von 4,50  zu gering war (vergleichbare Artikel wechselten für 80-120  den Besitzer) und er das Teil angeblich schon zwischenverkauft und die Auktion gecancelt hätte. Bei dem geringen Betrag hätte mich aber wohl jeder Anwalt ausgelacht.   

Riddick


----------



## gnss (20. August 2005)

Verkauft ist verkauft, also her damit. Da gab es schon jede Menge ähnliche Fälle.


----------



## Splash (20. August 2005)

Da gibts doch wohl auch schon passende Gerichtsurteile zu, wo dann jemand per Anwalt den finanziellen Unterschied raus bekommen hatte, nachdem er sich einen gleichwertigen Artiel wo anders für mehr gekauft hat. Blöd ausgedrückt, aber wenn Du das Rad wo anders für 4000  kaufen würdest köntest Du die Differenz zu dem Auktionsbetrag dann beim Versteigerer geltend machen. Darüber gabs auch mal vor kurzem was hier im Forum. Bei dem Preis würde ich aber mit dem Hinweis einen Anwalt konsultieren, wenn Du das Rad haben willst ...

PS: Les auch mal hier -> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,368133,00.html


----------



## mightyEx (20. August 2005)

Das Gebot ist verbindlich und die Auktion auch gültig. Also auf Herausgabe des Artikels mit Fristsetzung pochen. Die Begründung ist schon seltsam, dass der Artikel bereits verkauft sein soll. Dann hätte er die Auktion vorzeitig beenden müssen oder erst gar nicht starten dürfen.

§8, Punkt 4, 5. Satz AGB :

"Der Anbieter muss in der Lage sein, die angebotenen Waren dem Käufer unverzüglich nach Vertragsschluss zu übereignen."


----------



## Steffen04 (20. August 2005)

Ist zwar ein wenig ot, aber irgendwie passts auch wieder gut. Wie siehts denn in solch einem Fall aus ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5232112803&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Riddick (20. August 2005)

@Steffen04

Ich denke, hier hat der Verkäufer gute Chancen, den Kaufvertrag wg. Irrtum nicht erfüllen zu müssen.

Riddick


----------



## Priester (20. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts doch wohl auch schon passende Gerichtsurteile zu, wo dann jemand per Anwalt den finanziellen Unterschied raus bekommen hatte, nachdem er sich einen gleichwertigen Artiel wo anders für mehr gekauft hat. Blöd ausgedrückt, aber wenn Du das Rad wo anders für 4000  kaufen würdest köntest Du die Differenz zu dem Auktionsbetrag dann beim Versteigerer geltend machen. Darüber gabs auch mal vor kurzem was hier im Forum. Bei dem Preis würde ich aber mit dem Hinweis einen Anwalt konsultieren, wenn Du das Rad haben willst ...
> 
> PS: Les auch mal hier -> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,368133,00.html



Hatte auch sofort an diesen SPIEGEL-Artikel gedacht und denke, daß hier sich tatsächlich das Einschalten eines Anwaltes lohnen könnte (obwohl ich ansonsten von diesem "...da schalt' ich meinen Anwalt ein!"-Gedöns nix halte). 

Folgendermaßen stellt sich der Sachverhalt für mich dar: du hast rechtmäßig diesen Artikel erworben, daran gibt's keinen Zweifel. Der Verkäufer hat dir mitgeteilt (hoffentlich hast du's schriftlich), daß sich das Rad nicht mehr in seinem Besitz befindet und, unter welchen Umständen auch immer, andersweitig veräußert wurde. Der "Zwischenhändler" hat dir dies ebenfalls so bestätigt (hoffentlich ebenso schriftlich). Der Verkehrswert müßte sich nun aus der Gesamtsumme ergeben, zu welchen die Einzelteile verkauft wurden. Die Differenz zu deinem Gebotsbetrag würde sich dann nach meiner Vorstellung als Schadenersatz ergeben (wenn's so läuft wie in dem SPIEGEL-Bsp.). U.U. sind da evtl. ein paar Hunderter drin... Vielleicht solltest du, aber erst nach Klärung mit einem entspr. Anwalt, mal in Erfahrung bringen, welche Teile noch nicht verkauft wurden und zu welchem Preise diese angeboten werden (schriftlich!)... nicht, daß dann irgendwelcher Schmu da noch gemacht wird. Ich denke da an die Möglichkeit (nachdem ruchbar wird, daß du was in der Sache unternehmen willst), daß die restlichen Teile vom Besitzer unter Wert zurückgekauft werden, um den Verkaufswert des Rades zu drücken (bzw. die Differenz zu deinem Gebot). Ansonsten würde ich an deiner Stelle vorerst jeden Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer vermeiden und die Frist für eine Meldung an ebay voll ausschöpfen.

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## Rolf (21. August 2005)

Zunächst mal Danke für eure Antworten !

Von dem Urteil hatte ich in den Nachrichten gehört und dieses auch dem Verkäufer geschrieben (mit einer ähnlichen Argumentation wie oben von Splash). Es gibt natürlich einen kleinen Unterschied: In meinem Fall lief die Auktion bis zu Ende.

Die Info vom Verkäufer, dass das Rad bereits in Einzelteilen verkauft wurde habe ich nur mündlich. Er sagte die Einzelteile hätten etwas über 2000,- gebracht und der Händler hätte 20% Provision bekommen.
Von Wheels of Steel habe ich eine email in der mir bestätigt, dass es so gelaufen ist wie oben beschrieben...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. August 2005)

Ich würde das (auch bei Differenz zum Spiegel-Artikel) aber so sehen, dass sich sicherlich ein Beschaffungswert für ein gleichwertiges Rad ermitteln lässt. Die Differenz zum Auktionsbetrag schuldet der Verkäufer Dir auf jeden Fall. Evtl muss er sogar ein gleichwertiges Rad zum gleichen Preis beschaffen?
Wenn der Verkäufer, der ja ein gültiges Rechtsgeschäft mit Dir eingegangen ist, sich auf Mails nicht meldet, dann hilft erst mal nur Friststellung per Brief und Anwalt einschalten (hoffentlich Rechtsschutz vorhanden?). Bei dem Rad für den Preis könnte sich aber wirklich ein Anwalt auch so lohnen.


----------



## Priester (21. August 2005)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst mal Danke für eure Antworten !
> 
> Von dem Urteil hatte ich in den Nachrichten gehört und dieses auch dem Verkäufer geschrieben (mit einer ähnlichen Argumentation wie oben von Splash). Es gibt natürlich einen kleinen Unterschied: In meinem Fall lief die Auktion bis zu Ende.



Eigentlich erscheint mir da doch dein Anspruch auf das Rad logischer, als wenn die Auktion vorher abgebrochen wurde.



			
				Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Info vom Verkäufer, dass das Rad bereits in Einzelteilen verkauft wurde habe ich nur mündlich. Er sagte die Einzelteile hätten etwas über 2000,- gebracht und der Händler hätte 20% Provision bekommen.



Naja, in diesem Fall scheint der Verkäufer ja noch schlechter weggekommen zu sein, als wenn er's dir überlassen hätte. Aber wie auch immer sich nun dein Schaden bemessen läßt (im Gegensatz zu Gebrauchtwagen, für die es ja Kriterien für eine Wertschätzung - Schmacke? oder so... - gibt, läßt sich der Gebrauchtwert eines Rades wohl eher durch vergleichbare Angebote bemessen, bzw. am besten durch einen tatsächlichen erzielten Verkaufspreis des betreffenden Rades selber...), wäre dann wohl mindestens die Differenz, also die rund 400,-, eine Grundlage, wegen der, aus meiner Sicht,  ein Gang zu einem Anwalt schon überlegenswert wäre.


----------



## Tifftoff (21. August 2005)

Aktionen als Verkäufer abzubrechen kann sehr übel enden.
Vor ein paar Tagen kam in der Presse ein Artikel über einen Verkäufer der eine laufende Auktion vorzeitig beendet hat.
Der gerade Höchstbietende hat vor Gericht geklagt, dass er den Artikel zu dem aktuellen Preiss erhält. Ihm wurde Recht gegeben. Ich glaub es war ein Pkw.


----------



## Rolf (21. August 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich erscheint mir da doch dein Anspruch auf das Rad logischer, als wenn die Auktion vorher abgebrochen wurde.



Das sehe ich genauso, allerdings bin ich juristisch gesehen ein Laie... da gibt es immer wieder Überraschungen.



			
				Priester schrieb:
			
		

> im Gegensatz zu Gebrauchtwagen, für die es ja Kriterien für eine Wertschätzung - Schmacke? oder so... - gibt, läßt sich der Gebrauchtwert eines Rades wohl eher durch vergleichbare Angebote bemessen, bzw. am besten durch einen tatsächlichen erzielten Verkaufspreis des betreffenden Rades selber...



Ich denke dass man den Wert eines Rades auch recht gut schätzen kann. Man könnte dafür vielleicht einen Sachverständigen beauftragen. 
Um den Wert über den erzielten Kaufpreis zu bestimmen bräuchte man viele Auktionen bei denen derselbe Artikel versteigert wird. Der Mittelwert aus allen erzielten Preisen wäre dann ein ganz guter Schätzwert. Das ist aber in diesem Fall natürlich unrealistisch...

Mein Badminton-Kollege ist Anwalt, ich werde das mal mit Ihm besprechen!


----------



## pfandflasche (23. August 2005)

so schön langsam kommt mir diese ebay-saubucht sowieso nur noch als plattform für abzieherei ahnungsloser oder gutgläubiger kunden vor-habe auch gerade so eine ähnliche strory hinter mir-allerdings nicht preislich so derbe wie hier.wenn überhaupt ebay,dann nur noch von kommerziellen anbietern-wobei wheels of steel zumindest hier in berlin schon einen halbwegs ordentlichen ruf geniesst.aber ich vermute auch,dass der einsteller um seine kostbare knete fürchtete-bzw. auf einen mondpreis hoffte.viel glück bei der abwicklung.


----------



## Rolf (23. August 2005)

pfandflasche schrieb:
			
		

> -wobei wheels of steel zumindest hier in berlin schon einen halbwegs ordentlichen ruf geniesst.



Danke, sowas ist schonmal interessant zu wissen!

Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit meinen Badminton-Kollegen sollte da was machbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldenburger (3. September 2005)

bei sowas muss man hart durchgreifen!!!
da hast du ein richtiges schnäppchen gemacht...
und der verkäufer kann den kaufvertrag nicht einhalten, das heißt 3 mahnungen und dann ab vors gericht!!!
ich würds so machen.
mach das auch, d.h. wenn du ne rechtsschutzversicherung oder nen bekannten anwalt hast


// edit : anwalt haste, wenner einverstanden ist, los gayts...


----------



## Rolf (3. September 2005)

Ich habe mal das Nötige in die Wege geleitet. Jetzt muss ich abwarten was passiert... Ist zwar eine lästige Angelegenheit, aber wenn man sowas mal gemacht hat, weiss man wie es abläuft und hat hinterher weniger Respekt davor Rechtsmittel einlegen. Auf jeden Fall eine interessante Erfahrung!

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Rolf (3. September 2005)

So, jetzt bräuchte ich einen Sachverständigen, der anhand der Artikelbeschreibung den Wert des Rades festsetzt. Wen kann man dafür beauftragen ? Ich werde mal bei Radsport Petermann nachfragen und eine Mail an Storck schreiben. Hat sonst noch jemand ein gute Idee ?

Vielleicht könnte auch jemand einen Schätzwert abgeben, das hat zwar vor Gericht keinen Bestand, aber kann mir als ungefähre Richtlinie dienen.


----------



## Ro83er (4. September 2005)

Seas !

Interessante Geschichte die hier gelaufen ist    
Ein Sachverständiger f. Bikes ist sicher schwerer aufzutreiben als ein Kfz-Sachv...evtl. könnte dir hier der ADFC weiterhelfen, wenn einer hier bescheid weiß, dann die. Andererseits hast du ja mit den etwas über 2000 (ist sicher gut über 2000   ) auch schon einen handfesten Nachweis: soviel Gewinn hat der Verkäufer sicher gegenüber einem rechtmässigen Verkauf an dich gemacht. 
Andererseits würde ich mir an deiner Stelle (soweit Rechtssschutz vorhanden) an einen auf Inet/Ebay spezialisierten Anwalt wenden und mich an dessen Rat halten - wenns hart auf hart kommt, und keine gütliche Einigung mehr klappt behält eh nur die Justiz recht. 

MfG.


----------



## tooh (4. September 2005)

ich glaube h.c. smolik ist sachverständiger. der wird sogar gerichtlich beauftragt.

habe nachgeschaut. ist so:

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/gut.htm



> Für Gericht und Versicherungen:
> 
> * Ermittlung des Zeitwertes gestohlener oder verunfallter Fahrräder



und gestohlen oder schon weg, weil verkauft dürfte das selbe sein.

viel glück.


----------



## Rolf (4. September 2005)

tooh schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube h.c. smolik ist sachverständiger. der wird sogar gerichtlich beauftragt.
> 
> habe nachgeschaut. ist so:
> 
> http://www.smolik-velotech.de/gut.htm



Super, vielen Dank   

Ich habe auch über eine ADFC-Seite einen Link zu Gutachtern der IHK gefunden, da kann man sich auch welche zum Thema Fahrrad raussuchen lassen:http://www.ihk.de/sach.htm


----------



## mes-sin-jah (12. September 2005)

Dieses Bike Hing Bis Letzten Sonntag Bei Wheels Of Steel Im Fenster!!!


----------



## pepper.at (12. September 2005)

mes-sin-jah schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Bike Hing Bis Letzten Sonntag Bei Wheels Of Steel Im Fenster!!!



lol - nu wirds ja richtig interessant. also doppelter schwindel. hing evtl. noch ein preis mit dran ??


----------



## Rolf (12. September 2005)

mes-sin-jah schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Bike Hing Bis Letzten Sonntag Bei Wheels Of Steel Im Fenster!!!



Vielen Dank, darf ich Dich von meinem Anwalt zitieren lassen (dem Verkäufer gegenüber) ?


----------



## Lota (20. Oktober 2005)

wat isn nu draus geworden???

Lota


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (20. Oktober 2005)

Lota schrieb:
			
		

> wat isn nu draus geworden???



In einem Gutachten wurde der Wert des Rades auf 3900,- Euro geschätzt. Der Verkäufer zeigt keinerlei Entgegenkommen, jetzt müssen wir wohl vor Gericht ziehen...


----------



## pepper.at (20. Oktober 2005)

hehe richtig so..hoffe du zeihst es durch !! hast du eine rechtsschutz ? wenn ja dann sowieso durchziehen. hast ja nix zu verlieren. bitte informiere uns wie es verläuft.


----------



## Rolf (20. Oktober 2005)

Liegt zur Zeit noch beim Anwalt, der "bastelt" noch an der Strategie...

Ich geb auf alle Fälle bescheid, wies ausgegangen ist !


----------



## Rolf (7. Dezember 2005)

Klage ist vor Gericht eingereicht und an die gegnersiche Partei gegangen. Diese hat nun 2 Wochen Zeit sich zu überlegen, wie es weitergehen soll, danach nochmal 2 Wochen, um sich auf die Verhandlung vorzubereiten (falls sie nicht doch noch einlenken).

Anfang Januar wirds spannend


----------



## pepper.at (7. Dezember 2005)

hey super, das du uns auf dem laufenden hälst. drück dir die daumen das alles gut abläuft und du zu deinem geld / rad kommst.

pepper


----------



## Rolf (7. Dezember 2005)

Auf jeden Fall lerne ich was dazu   

Soweit ich das einschätzen kann, stehen die Chancen ganz gut, es wird wohl eher um die Schadenshöhe gehen...


----------



## User129 (7. Januar 2006)

und wie siehts aus? : )


----------



## JohnnieWalker (8. Januar 2006)

Habs erst jetzt gelesen,für wieviel hast du es denn überhaupt ersteigert wenn ich fragen darf denn die Auktion ist inzwischen nicht mehr abrufbar nach 3 monaten.


----------



## Rolf (8. Januar 2006)

Das Rad habe ich für 1634,- ersteigert. Nach dem Gutachten von Herrn Smolik über ca. 3900,- ist mir also durchaus ein Schaden entstanden...

Gerichtstermin ist am 28.02. um 10:20, zunächst sollen sich die Parteien gutlich einigen... schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (8. Januar 2006)

super sache, respekt das du das durchziehst - bei der summe würd ich das denke auch. freut mich das du uns auf dem laufenden hälst !


----------



## Lowrider (11. Januar 2006)

Hehehe

auch ne lösung ?!

www.moskau-inkasso.com

"Ihr Schuldner muss kein russisch können - er wird uns auch so verstehen"


----------



## Radsportpepe (6. Februar 2006)

Hi,
gabs ne gütliche einigung oder steht der 28.2.noch...!?


ran da


----------



## Rolf (6. Februar 2006)

Radsportpepe schrieb:
			
		

> gabs ne gütliche einigung oder steht der 28.2.noch...!?



Weder noch! Der Termin ist verschoben worden auf 18.04....


----------



## Manitou (10. Februar 2006)

Ufff ganz schön lange. Bin ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Rolf (10. Februar 2006)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Ufff ganz schön lange. Bin ja mal gespannt!



Rate mal, wer noch viel gespannter ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-LIGHT (21. Februar 2006)

Habe dieses Wahnsinns Colnago ersteigert, vom Verkäufer hab ich nichts als Beleidigungen bekommen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7208921662

Beim Kauf hatte er noch null Bewertungen, aber dass war mir egal, denn er hat ja Barzahlung bei Abholung angeboten.


----------



## Radsportpepe (21. Februar 2006)

Hast du dich an ebay gewendet?Wenn nicht leite das schleunigst ein.
wie weit steht der Artikel von dir entfernt?


----------



## Rolf (10. April 2006)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Weder noch! Der Termin ist verschoben worden auf 18.04....



Der Termin ist übrigens erneut verschoben worden und zwar auf den 19.05.2006.


----------



## pepper.at (10. April 2006)

krass, wie lang das dauert. aber toll das du uns auf dem laufenden hälst.

gruß


----------



## Rolf (10. April 2006)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> krass, wie lang das dauert. aber toll das du uns auf dem laufenden hälst.



Soviel wie sich in der Sache tut, ist das auch nicht wirklich aufwändig


----------



## Monday (6. Mai 2006)

Man mußt Du eine langeweile haben, wenn Du wegen Nichtigkeiten einen Anwalt einschaltest und auf einen Gerichtsprozess bochst, als hätten die Gerichte nichts zu tun. Eigentlich sollte der Streitwert für deutsche Gerichte zu gering sein.

Wenn Du schon überwiesen hättest wäre es was anderes.


----------



## Rolf (6. Mai 2006)

So richtig langweilig ist mir eigentlich nicht...

Der Streitwert liegt oberhalb von 2500,- das ist für mich eine Menge Geld.

Es war ja auch nicht so geplant, aber es kam halt eins zu anderen. Am Anfang hat mich gestört, dass mir die Geschichte "matter of fact" aufgetischt wurde und keinerlei Entgegenkommen gezeigt wurde. Es zog sich ja schon lange hin, bevor überhaupt ein Anwalt eingschaltet wurde und das passierte auch erst nachdem meine emails ignoriert wurden...
Naja, mir wärs auch lieber, es wäre anders gelaufen, aber so kommt es manchmal im Leben


----------



## tvaellen (7. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Man mußt Du eine langeweile haben, wenn Du wegen Nichtigkeiten einen Anwalt einschaltest und auf einen Gerichtsprozess bochst, als hätten die Gerichte nichts zu tun. Eigentlich sollte der Streitwert für deutsche Gerichte zu gering sein.
> 
> Wenn Du schon überwiesen hättest wäre es was anderes.



Du bist mir vielleicht ein Suppenkasper 
2500 Euro sind für dich eine Nichtigkeit ? 
Bist du Bill Gates oder Bernie Ecclestone ?

@ Rolf
drücke dir mal die Daumen. Aber nach dem grundlegenden VW Passat Urteil des OLG Hamm http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20000255.htm, welches vom BGH bestätigt wurde http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...lient=['12',+'12']&nr=13388&linked=pm&Blank=1 , dürfte der Streit eigentlich nur noch um die Schadenshöhe gehen.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Mai 2006)

Nicht uninteressant... Schade, daß ich den Thread erst so spät entdeckt habe.

Ihr klagt nicht mehr auf Herausgabe des Bikes, oder? Schadensersatz statt der Leistung? Aber wenn das Bike noch im Laden hängt, wäre ein Leistung ja nicht unmöglich.

Wenn das Urteil spruchreif ist, musst Du mal unbedingt das Aktenzeichen online stellen, damit ich mir das Urteil ziehen kann 

Viel Glück. Aber selbst mit Prozeßrisiko sollten die Chancen hier gut stehe!


----------



## Rolf (8. Mai 2006)

@tvaellen
Danke für die Links, hört sich intertessant an, auch wenn die Lage bei uns geringfügig anders ist...



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr klagt nicht mehr auf Herausgabe des Bikes, oder? Schadensersatz statt der Leistung? Aber wenn das Bike noch im Laden hängt, wäre ein Leistung ja nicht unmöglich.



Das Rad hängt nicht mehr im Schaufenster, und ohne größeren Aufwand können wir auch nicht beweisen, dass es jemals bzw. nach Auktionsende dort hing (wenn es denn jemals dort hing...).
Also klagen wir auch Schadensersatz und der Schaden beläuft sich auf ca. 2300,- dazu kommen dann noch Gutachter- und Anwaltskosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (8. Mai 2006)

ups


----------



## Rolf (8. Mai 2006)

ups ups


----------



## Monday (8. Mai 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist mir vielleicht ein Suppenkasper
> 2500 Euro sind für dich eine Nichtigkeit ?
> Bist du Bill Gates oder Bernie Ecclestone ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen Grund für einen Rechtsstreit, es ist kein Schaden entstanden. Rolf wurde um keinen Cent betrogen und nach Rechtssprechung ist auch kein Kaufvertrag zu stande gekommen.
> 
> Mach lieber mal ein paar Meter auf dem Rad und langeweile Dich nicht so



Sag mal - kennst Du Dieter Nuhr? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...

1. Es ist ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen mit dem Abschluss der Auktion. Das bestätigt auch die aktuelle Rechtssprechung.
2. Rolf wurde dabei um seinen Gewinn betrogen. Der Verlust ist dabei die Differenz zwischen Auktionspreis und Wiederbeschaffungswert.


----------



## Monday (8. Mai 2006)

Wie gesagt, wenn hier jemand lange weile hat soll er auf´s Rad gehen und nicht die überlasteten Gerichte nerven.

Mich wunder´s das bei der bestehenden Auslastung überhaupt ein Verfahren aufgenommen wurde.

Rolf, ich hoffe Du hast eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung, sonst nimmt Dich der Anwalt nur aus.


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, wenn hier jemand lange weile hat soll er auf´s Rad gehen und nicht die überlasteten Gerichte nerven.




Dann geh mal biken


----------



## tvaellen (8. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen Grund für einen Rechtsstreit, es ist kein Schaden entstanden. Rolf wurde um keinen Cent betrogen und nach Rechtssprechung ist auch kein Kaufvertrag zu stande gekommen.



ad 1) also eine Forderung ist kein Schaden ? Dann nenne mir mal bitte deine Bankverbindung. Ich gehe dann morgen mal kurz zu deiner Bank und räume dein Girokonto leer. 
Wenn du mich dann auf Rückzahlung verklagst, werde ich dir entgegnen:
"Einen Grund für einen Rechtsstreit gibt es nicht, denn es ist ja kein Schaden entstanden" und außerdem sind die Gericht überlastet 

ad 2) lies dir einfach nochmal oben die Entscheidung des OLG Hamm durch. Das ist zwar Juristendeutsch und daher vielleicht schwer verständlich. Aber auch Otto Normalbürger sollte danach klar sein, dass ein Ebay Geschäft ein ganz normaler Kaufvertrag ist, für den die allgemeinen Regeln des BGB gelten.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## torben2005 (8. Mai 2006)

es ist, wenn bei egay getätigt, ein wirksamer kaufvertrag zustandegekommen.
das ist unstreitig.

dann folgt, so wie ich das verstanden habe eine nachträglich unmöglichkeit die dazu führt das der anspruch auf leistung nach 275 I BGB erloschen ist.
das heißt, wenn es sich wie hier um eine stückschuld handelt die sache futsch ist.

bleibt am ende nur der weg über das schadensersatzrecht, 280 ff.
liegt das leistungshinderniss in einer unmöglichkeit begründet, steht dem gläubiger ein anspruch aus 280 I, III, 283 BGB zu.

somit gibt es einen schdensersatzanspruch statt der leistung.
und nun kommt der clou !!!!!! (ausgegangen davon, das die anderen vss vorliegen)

schdensersatz statt der leistung nach 283 BGB wird wie folgt berechnet.......

nach der DIFFERENZHYPOTHESE : vermögenslage bei ordnungsgemäßer leistung - vermögenlage vor der leistung = 0 (mal davon ausgegangen du hast noch nicht gezahlt). bitte der schden kann nicht 2500  sein. schadensersatzrecht ist kein bestrafungsrecht, sondern soll unbillige vermögensverschiebungen ausgleichen.

anders wäre es, wenn du das bike mit gewinn hättest weiterveräußern wollen/können. dann wäre dir der entgangene gewinn als ,,schaden" anzurechnen.

einzige variante ist, das dir die beschaffung eines vergleichbaren ersatzrades auf dem ,,freien markt" zu erhöten konditionen als schaden zugesprochen wird.

das würde bedeuten, das dass mehr an geld, welches du jetzt für ein gleichwertiges rad bezahlen mußt, deine vermögenseinbuße darstellt.

das erfordert aber vom anspruchsteller die beweisführung. das kostet arbeit zeit und nerven. ich weiß auch nicht wie hoch deine aufwendungen (284), waren die du bis dato für den ganzen streß gemacht hast.

ich würde das unter die rubrik lebenserfahrung einstufe, solange du das geld nicht überwiesen hast. 

und, wenn es dir wirklich darauf ankommen würde, dem herren einen mitzugeben, hätte ich eine strafanzeige wegen betrugs gestellt. dann sind solche machenschaften schon mal amtlich. das würde zwar eingestellt werden, aber der herr hätte schon mal post von der staatsanwaltschaft bekommen. macht manchmal eindruck.

kritik an der auffassung ? dann aber mit begündung !


----------



## tvaellen (8. Mai 2006)

torben2005 schrieb:
			
		

> nach der DIFFERENZHYPOTHESE : vermögenslage bei ordnungsgemäßer leistung - vermögenlage vor der leistung = 0 (mal davon ausgegangen du hast noch nicht gezahlt). bitte der schden kann nicht 2500  sein. schadensersatzrecht ist kein bestrafungsrecht, sondern soll unbillige vermögensverschiebungen ausgleichen.
> ...
> das erfordert aber vom anspruchsteller die beweisführung. das kostet arbeit zeit und nerven. ich weiß auch nicht wie hoch deine aufwendungen (284), waren die du bis dato für den ganzen streß gemacht hast.



Ich weiß nicht, ob du "juristisch - interessierter Laie", Jurastudent oder Referendar bist. Jedenfalls hast du die Differenztheorie noch nicht ganz verstanden. 

Der Schaden ist exakt der Differenzbetrag (nomen est omen) zwischen Verkehrswert des Fahrrads (nach Gutachten Smolik) von fast 4 TEur und zu zahlendem Kaufpreis von rund 1,5 TEur. Dass der Verkäufer sich auf so ein (Ebay) Geschäft einlässt ist sein Pech, macht den Vertrag aber weder sittenwidrig noch nichtig; siehe dazu gerade die o.g. VW Passat Entscheidung, wo ein Auto im Wert von 57 TDM für gerade mal 26 TDM ersteigert wurde. Er hätte ja auch bei Ebay 6500 Euro erzielen können, dann hätte er einen entsprechenden Gewinn gemacht.

Das Thema Beweisführung ist weitgehend "gegessen", da es ein Privatgutachten von Hr. Smolik mit dem o.g. Wert gibt. Das Gericht wird zwar vermutlich nochmal ein neues Gutachten in Auftrag geben; ob das aber zu einem wesentlich anderen Wert kommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da Smolik ein anerkannter Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet ist. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (9. Mai 2006)

torben2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde das unter die rubrik lebenserfahrung einstufe, solange du das geld nicht überwiesen hast.



Das werde ich auf jeden Fall, egal, wie es ausgehen wird...

Überwiesen habe ich bisher den Gerichtskostenvorschuss und die Gutachterkosten. Diese Kosten belaufen sich bisher auf ca. 550,- (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).



			
				torben2005 schrieb:
			
		

> kritik an der auffassung ? dann aber mit begündung !



Klingt plausibel, meine Fachkenntnisse sind endlich aber klein 

Allerdings widerspricht die von Dir zitierte Differenzhypothese dem Urteil mit dem Passat, welches tvaellen zitiert hat, oder ?


----------



## Sahnie (9. Mai 2006)

Zu diesen ganzen Differenzhypothesen. Der Smolik hat den Wert doch einfach auch maßlos überschätzt. Für 4000 Euro geht doch bei ebay kein Rad der Welt über die virtuelle Ladentheke. Das wird sich alles noch relativieren. Im Moment wird doch fast alles verschenkt.


----------



## petergensfeld (12. Mai 2006)

Rolf,

lass Dich nicht beirren. Ich find's super, dass Du die Sache durchziehst. Solchen Leuten gehört nämlich das Handwerk gelegt, allein dafür lohnt es sich schon. Das wird er sich ein weiteres Mal sicher gründlich überlegen...

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rolf (21. Mai 2006)

Habe gerade mit meinem Anwalt telefoniert:

Die Gegenseite wollte wohl noch nicht mal so viel Entegegenkommen zeigen, eine höfliche Begrüßung auszusprechen 

Entschieden wurde nichts, es wurde ein neuer Termin angesetzt, um Zeugen zu hören... meinem Anwalt war das wohl klar, mir eher nicht... ich hatte eigentlich auf eine Entscheidung gehofft. Nach dem zweiten Termin wird es wohl noch einen dritten geben und vielleicht wird noch ein weiterer Gutachter beauftragt.

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## stratege-0815 (15. August 2006)

Irgend etwas neues in der Sache?


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2006)

Das Gericht möchte ein weiteres Gutachten in Auftrag geben, beide Parteien durften dafür Gutachter vorschlagen. Wir haben Ernst Brust vorgeschlagen (www.velotech.de), da er wie Herr Smolik ein von der IHK bestellter Gutachter ist, und mir sein Name aus diversen neueren Bike-Sport-News Artikeln bekannt ist.

Wie es aussieht muss der Verkäufer die "Nichtlieferung" verantworten. Sollte das zweite Gutachten nicht zu sehr vom ersten abweichen, werde ich wahrscheinlich eine Schadensersatzzahlung erhalten... schau mer mal, ich glaubs erst, wenn es endgültig entschieden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goopher (12. September 2006)

Und gibt es was neues inzwischen?

Grüße


----------



## Rolf (12. September 2006)

Ernst Brust ist als (Zweit-) Gutachter bestimmt und hat nun Zeit bis 01.12.2006 das erste Gutachten zu bewerten.


----------



## jörgl (12. September 2006)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ernst Brust ist als (Zweit-) Gutachter bestimmt und hat nun Zeit bis 01.12.2006 das erste Gutachten zu bewerten.


Mannomann, das zieht sich ja in die Länge..... wolllen die Dich verar...en? 3 Monate Zeit für so ein lumpiges Gutachten von 'nem Drahtesel. Deine Geduld möchte ich haben.....

Weiterhin viel Erfolg...Grüße Jörg


----------



## Rolf (12. September 2006)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Gutachter nicht den vollen Zeitrahmen ausschöpft... ausserdem zieht es sich ja bereits knapp 14 Monate hin, da werde ich jetzt nicht mehr anfangen ungeduldig zu werden


----------



## tobega (10. November 2006)

Die einfachste Lösung wird sein: Du kaufst einfach mein Storck Vision.

gruss


----------



## Nikki77 (3. Dezember 2006)

Der 1.12.2006 ist nun vorüber, gibt es Neuigkeiten? 

Verfolge den Thread schon eine halbe Ewigkeit, weil mir was ähnliches passiert ist, ich aber nicht den Anwalt eingeschaltet habe. Das Problem bei meiner Sache war, dass der Verkäufer aus Holland kam. Das hätte wahrscheinlich Jahre gedauert.


----------



## Splash (3. Dezember 2006)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> Das hätte wahrscheinlich Jahre gedauert.



Dauert es hier scheinbar doch auch. Ich verfolge das Thema aber auch interessiert weiter. auch wenn eher selten was kommt ...


----------



## Rolf (4. Dezember 2006)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> Der 1.12.2006 ist nun vorüber, gibt es Neuigkeiten?



Leider habe ich noch nichts Neues gehört, aber wenn das Zweitgutachten vorliegt, dauert es erst noch eine Weile, bis mein Anwalt eine Kopie erhält und dann dauert es noch ein zwei Tage bis eine Kopie davon in meinem Briefkasten liegt...

Da ich aber ohnehin gerade in Las Vegas bin und erst am 10.12. wieder in meinen Briefkasten schauen kann, ist dies der frühstmöglich Termin für weitere Infos. Hoffentlich klappts noch dieses Jahr!


----------



## Nikki77 (4. Dezember 2006)

Toi! Toi! Toi!


----------



## sash73 (3. Januar 2007)

habe gerad das ganze hier gelesen.....was ist den nun passiert bzw. ausgegangen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (3. Januar 2007)

Die Sache ist noch gar nicht ausgegangen...

Aber kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich das Gutachten von Herrn Brust (http://www.velotech.de/) bekommen. Er schätzt den Wert des Rades zum Zeitpunkt der Versteigerung auf 4200,-
Ich denke damit ist zumindest die Wertfrage geklärt.


----------



## Hupert (3. Januar 2007)

Man darf also weiterhin gespannt sein... und falls du noch nen schönes NAGELNEUES RR suchst in Rahmenhöhe 55 oder 57 wählbar... PM


----------



## Tamalpais (11. Januar 2007)

..... und das ist der Grund, warum Menschen Amok laufen..... manmanman...

Rolf, ich habe echten Respekt vor deiner Engelsgeduld... 

Ansonsten wünsch ich (als alter MTB´ler) Häppi Trails

der TAM


----------



## Rolf (11. Januar 2007)

Tamalpais schrieb:


> Rolf, ich habe echten Respekt vor deiner Engelsgeduld...



Dankeschön, aber eigentlich bin ich eher ungeduldig 

Nach so langer Zeit verdrängt man die Sache einfach, das läuft dann so nebenher und erst wenn ein Brief vom Anwalt kommt erinnert man sich wieder, dass da mal was war...


----------



## jörgl (27. März 2007)

Hallole Rolf..

..und wieder sind über 2 Monate ins Land gegangen. Darf man fragen, ob sich in diesem Possenspiel was Neues ergeben hat...??    

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Rolf (27. März 2007)

Noch nichts Entscheidendes... 

Wir haben einen weiteren Gerichtstermin am 20.04., ich glaube da dürfte dann eine Entscheidung fallen


----------



## Nikki77 (12. April 2007)

Hi, hab nach einer Ewigkeit mal wieder nach dem Thread hier gesucht. Hat sich ja noch nicht soviel getan. Wünsche Dir verdienten Erfolg am 20.04.
Toi, Toi, Toi.   

Weiter so.


----------



## Rolf (12. April 2007)

Vielen Dank!

Spätestens am Montag drauf werde ich dann berichten können...


----------



## Nikki77 (20. April 2007)

..und wie ist es gelaufen?
Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (22. April 2007)

Ich habe meinen Anwalt noch nicht gesprochen, er hat mir aber ein Fax des Berliner Anwaltes geschickt, der für uns vor Ort war. Demnach sieht es ganz gut aus, diese Anwaltssprache ist für mich allerdinsg noch ein wenig Kryptisch...


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

man lernt aus der ganzen sachen eigentlich nur, dass man selbst bei scheinbar klarer rechtslage doch schlechte karten hat - 1,5 jahre...

habe auch schon mal *8 monate *auf schadensersatz der post für einen beim versand demolierten rahmen gewartet (ohne anwalt hätte ich wohl bis heute kein geld), aber das hier ist ja nochmal ne andere nummer!


----------



## LeCobe (25. April 2007)

jemand hat mal ein haus für 1 eurone ersteigert. der besitzer wollte es nicht hergeben also gings vor gericht.
der hausbestitzer bekam recht und musste sein haus nicht für diesen preis hergeben.


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (25. April 2007)

hast du das anwaltkryptisch schon übersetzt? gibt es einen ger. beschluss?


----------



## LeCobe (25. April 2007)

boa das müsst ich suchen. stand glaub ich vor n paar jahren mal in der zeitung.

edit:  also da is schonmal was, bloß ohne ergebnis http://www.e-recht24.de/news/onlineauktionen/245.html

http://forums.ebay.de/thread.jspa?threadID=200089862&tstart=80&mod=1114561637924 da haben leute komments dazu geschrieben. ich such immernoch nach dem urteil...

und da hab ichs : http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52923


----------



## Nikki77 (27. April 2007)

LeCobe:....ich schätze mal, dass Du nicht mit dem "anwaltskryptisch" gemeint warst, sondern Rolf......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeCobe (27. April 2007)

oh, dann soll er halt zitieren


----------



## Rolf (27. April 2007)

Anscheinend gibt es noch kein Urteil, also muss ich mal wieder warten...

Zumindest eine gute Lektion in *Geduld * hat mir das ganze eingebracht


----------



## Rolf (3. Mai 2007)

Gestern gabs wieder Post 

Am 08.05. soll ein Urteil gesprochen werden


----------



## pepper.at (7. Mai 2007)

dann wünsch ich dir morgen viel glück !! bin gespannt.


----------



## Nikki77 (8. Mai 2007)

...und,und,und,und,und??????????


----------



## Rolf (9. Mai 2007)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> ...und,und,und,und,und??????????



Mein Anwalt hat vergessen anzurufen


----------



## Rolf (9. Mai 2007)

Email vom Anwalt: *Wir haben gewonnen*  

Mal sehen wie es weitergeht, hoffentlich wirds kein Pyrrhussieg


----------



## jörgl (9. Mai 2007)

Super!

Mal schauen, was jetzt wirklich rauskommt. 

Grüße Jörg


----------



## pepper.at (9. Mai 2007)

wow...super hat sich der lange atem ja gelohnt. halt und bitte auf dem laufenden ob du nun auch zu deinem geld kommst oder obs probleme gibt.

gruß


----------



## pEju (9. Mai 2007)

nach welchem gutachten wurden denn jetzt entschieden.
und wieviel steht dir jetzt dann an schadensersatz zu?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki77 (9. Mai 2007)

Super !!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !
Wir Biker haben halt nen "langen Atem" !


----------



## Rolf (9. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche, aber bisher habe ich noch keinen Pfennig bekommen, nur jede Menge investiert...

Details weiß ich noch keine, das Urteil soll 11 Seiten lang sein. Wenn ich das gelesen habe weiß ich mehr, vorausgesetzt ich verstehe den juristischen Text auch


----------



## otwo (14. Mai 2007)

oh man krass...wie ich doch die deutsche justiz liebe-.-, die brauchen von so einen" klein kram" so eweig... . alles gute trotzdem...


----------



## Nikki77 (11. Juni 2007)

...und hat sich mal wieder was neues ergeben?


----------



## MccBain (12. Juni 2007)

Wahnsinn wie lange das dauert ) Glückwunsch trotzdem.


----------



## Rolf (19. Juni 2007)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> nach welchem gutachten wurden denn jetzt entschieden.
> und wieviel steht dir jetzt dann an schadensersatz zu?!



Der Schadensersatz wurde nach dem Gutachten von Herrn Smolik berechnet (ca. 3900,-), da wir auch auf dieser Grundlage geklagt hatten. Wir hätten nach dem neuen Gutachten die Klage noch um ca. 300,- erweitern können, aber da es ohnehin nicht primär ums Geld ging haben wir darauf verzichtet.

Mit den Kosten für das vorgerichtliche Gutachten und vorgerichtlichen Anwaltskosten beläuft sich der Schadensersatz auf ca. 2500,- plus Zinsen. Da das Urteil zu unseren Gunsten gesprochen wurde, muß der Beklagte zusätzlich die Prozeßkosten zahlen, ich weiß allerdings nicht wie hoch diese sind, wahrscheinlich auch über 2000,- (ich denke sogar deutlich).

Tja, hätte alles nicht sein müssen, ein kleines Entgegenkommen am Anfang und die Sache wäre erledigt gewesen...


----------



## pepper.at (19. Juni 2007)

wahnsinn,.... hat lang gedauert aber ging ja gut für dich aus. hoffe nur du bekommst dein geld nun auch zügig.


----------



## darkdesigner (19. Juni 2007)

Gottlob hab ich diesen Beitrag erst heute gelesen und mir somit 2 Jahre aufgeregtes "und?und?und?" erspart ;-) Wäre vor Neugierde geplatzt...

Auf alle Fälle zeigt sich, daß man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen sollte und Ausdauer lohnend ist. Ich hatte auch schon so ähnliche Geschichten, wo Leute meinten, "ach der wird schon nicht klagen", falsch gedacht und zweimal gewonnen  

Viel Spaß mit Deinem bald neuen Rad


----------



## schneckenwolf (21. Juni 2007)

hallo miteinander!
ich hatte auch das glück, den thread erst heute zu entdecken. zwei jahre amtsschimmel im zeitraffer  
wie auch immer: ich finds toll, dass rolf das durchgezogen hat! er war ja auch schlicht und ergreifend im recht...
bleibt mir nur noch, dir viel spass mit spass zu wünschen. vielleicht mit dem rad, dass du dir von der kohle kaufen kannst. aber wahrscheinlich nicht wieder bei ebay...  
gruss
schneckenwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (12. Juli 2007)

So, seit gestern habe ich schriftlich dass das Urteil auch rechtskräftig ist, jetzt kann das Geld angefordert werden 

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das einfach so über die Bühne geht, oder ob ich bei der Gelegenheit auch noch lerne wie man Geld von einem zahlungsunwilligen Gläubiger eintreibt


----------



## Splash (12. Juli 2007)

Wie viel ist es denn jetzt?


----------



## Rolf (12. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Wie viel ist es denn jetzt?



Gut 2800,- an Schadensersatz, plus Prozeßkosten von über 700,- plus Anwaltskosten..


----------



## Nikki77 (3. August 2007)

YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolf (3. August 2007)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Noch habe ich nichts bekommen... aber vielleicht ist das Geld mittlerweile auf dem Konto meines Anwaltes eingegangen


----------



## goopher (5. September 2007)

So wieder mal einen MOnat später :-D

Und wie schauts mit den Finanzen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (6. September 2007)

Noch habe ich nichts bekommen. Wahrscheinlich wird er freiwillig auch nichts überweisen  

Jetzt werden dann bald die nächsten Schritte, also Zwangsvollstreckung folgen...


----------



## Sanz (4. November 2007)

Hallo Rolf,

ich lese eigentlich nur ungern lang, aber diemal war ich gefesselt. Wie auch diverse Andere, konnte ich mir die ganze Historie zeitgerafft zur Gemüte führen, sehr spannend.

Das der Verkäufer nun immer noch nicht einsieht den Kürzeren gezogen zu haben, ist ja fast unglaublich. Die durch Seine Hinhaltetaktik weiter enstehenden Kosten werden Ihm sicher noch das Genick brechen.

Dir weiterhin viel viel Geduld und Glück.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Förster (5. November 2007)

Morgen Leute,

sehr interessantes Thema und ich glaube immer noch sehr aktuell. Bei mir kam es zwar nicht soweit und auch der Streitwert lag nur bei 15, aber diesen Deppen gehört das Handwerk gelegt. Für mich auch sehr unverständlich, dass sich ein Bikeshop darauf eingelassen hat, der hat ja einen Ruf zu verlieren. Absolute Deppen.
Jeder bei der E-Bucht ist über 18 und ist sich bewusst, was er da tut, wenn er dort was anbietet. Aber viell wollte er nichts verkaufen und Geld einnehmen, sondern die Kohle aus dem Fenster werfen . Solls ja geben und Reichtum ist keine Schande 
Lieber Rolf, wenns mit der Zwangsvollstreckung nichts wird, also dieser Typ nicht zahlen möchte, dann lass ihn einen Titel verpassen. Dann hat er 30 Jahre Zeit diese Schulden samt Zinsen bis dahin zu zahlen.
Dann kommt die Kohle im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit der Post.


----------



## Rolf (5. November 2007)

Ich habe immer noch kein Geld bekommen, aber wir arbeiten dran... die Mühlen der Bürakratie arbeiten eben langsam 

Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, habe ich ja 30 Jahre Zeit das Geld einzutreiben, und verzinst wird es auch ganz gut


----------



## Nose (5. November 2007)

na das ist doch mal nett!
da bekommt man jahre später ein kleines "geschenk"!


----------



## Manueltria (20. Januar 2008)

Hab gerade alle 122 beiträge gelesen...sehr interessant.
Hast das Geld jetzt bekommen? Man des ist ja ein hick hack


----------



## Rolf (21. Januar 2008)

Moin!

Leider habe ich noch gar nichts bekommen  Der Gerichtsvollzieher hat niemanden angetroffen, jetzt kommt es (wahrscheinlich) zum Offenbarungseid. Wenn er zu diesem Termin nicht erscheint kann ich (laut Wikipedia) einen Haftbefehl erwirken.

Oje, das klingt fürchterlich nach "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen", ich hoffe dazu kommt es nicht...

Gruß,

Rolf


----------



## saturno (21. Januar 2008)

Rolf schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Leider habe ich noch gar nichts bekommen  Der Gerichtsvollzieher hat niemanden angetroffen, jetzt kommt es (wahrscheinlich) zum Offenbarungseid. Wenn er zu diesem Termin nicht erscheint kann ich (laut Wikipedia) einen Haftbefehl erwirken.
> 
> ...




na wenn er den offenbarungsheimer macht, siehts schlecht aus, dann kannste den tittel für die kohle an die wand als deko hängen. hatte ich auch mal, bei dem typen ist nix mehr zu holen und die wissen genau wie mans macht.


----------



## baum77 (23. Januar 2008)

Die Wissen eben nicht wie mans macht. Sonst wären se ja nicht so blanko...


----------



## jogo-ono (24. Januar 2008)

Hatte mal den gleichen Fall:
Rennrad im Wert von gut 4000 Euro für gut 2000 ersteigert. Rad angeblich schon anderweitig verkauft. Nach vielen Mails und schließlich einem Anwalt-Brief habe ich das Rad dann doch bekommen. Der andere Käufer wäre arbeitslos geworden und hätte darum das Rad zurückgebracht....blablabla.
Bemerkenswert: Der Verkäufer war angeblich Jurist.

Wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich schon sehr froh dass das bei mir relativ einfach ging.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, dass Du doch noch zu Deinem Geld kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lance7 (14. Februar 2008)

wie siehts aus? Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Rolf (14. Februar 2008)

Das letzte was ich in dieser Sache von meinem Anwalt gehört habe ist, dass der Haftbefehl raus ist, und das war vor 2 Wochen. Allerdings soll er nicht ins Gefängnis sondern nur zur Eidesstattlichen Versicherung abgeholt werden...


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Februar 2008)

unglaublich, dass man es aus verletztem stolz so weit treibt (ich spreche vom gehörnten verkäufer).


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2008)

Rolf schrieb:


> Das letzte was ich in dieser Sache von meinem Anwalt gehört habe ist, dass der Haftbefehl raus ist, und das war vor 2 Wochen. Allerdings soll er nicht ins Gefängnis sondern nur zur Eidesstattlichen Versicherung abgeholt werden...



Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich da nun mal behaupten, daß Du Deine Kohle abschreiben kannst... zumindest war es in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen bei mir so.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. Februar 2008)

Ein spannender Roman das hier. Leider zeichnet sich bei dieser unendlichen Geschichte kein Happy-End ab, aber der strahlende Held ist Rolf trotzdem! 

@Rolf:
Ich find es gut, dass Du das so durchziehst! Ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Rolf (22. Februar 2008)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> unglaublich, dass man es aus verletztem stolz so weit treibt (ich spreche vom gehörnten verkäufer).



Ich glaube der verletzte Stolz lag auf beiden Seiten vor 

So läuft es halt, wenn beide Seiten meinen, im Recht zu sein. Allerdings waren wir im Unterschied zur Gegenseite immer kompromissbereit, aber es gab leider keine Gesprächsbereitschaft...


----------



## taunuskriecher (29. Februar 2008)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> unglaublich, dass man es aus verletztem stolz so weit treibt (ich spreche vom gehörnten verkäufer).



Ist das verletzter Stolz ??? oder vielleicht auch schlicht Unmöglichkeit anders zu handeln? Wenn der Verkäufer jetzt tatsächlich die EV abgibt, dann hat er vermutlich tatsächlich nichts mehr - außer Schulden. Das Rad hat er vielleicht aus der Not verkaufen wollen/müssen und das Geld dringend gebraucht. Dabei dann einen Fehler gemacht, der ihm jetzt letztlich einen Haftbefehl und als nächstes die EV eingebracht hat. Wenn es soweit kommt, hat es mit verletztem Stolz wohl nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Wie auch immer ... Mitleid ist nicht angesagt und der Käufer braucht auch kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Wäre es nicht das Fahrrad gewesen, wäre der Verkäufer am Ende über was anderes gestolpert. Es gibt leider viel zu viele Menschen, die "not fit for life" sind. Man schaue sich nur mal die Klienten von dem RTL-Schuldenberater an, wobei der noch relativ harmlose Fälle hat, bei denen man wohl eher von Naivität reden muss, als von Unverschämtheit oder Dummheit. Meine Frau arbeitet im Inkasso-Bereich und hat u.a. mit den Schuldnern von Versandhändlern zu tun ... Da wird gekauft, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, wie man das bezahlt und wenn dann Bezahlung eingefordert wird, sind alle anderen Schuld (Lebenspartner, Staat, Verkäufer, Telefongesellschaften, Arbeitgeber ...) Aber als Bürger mit allen Rechten wollen sie gelten, alle sind wahlberechtigt!? Das eigene Leben nicht im Griff, aber über die Gesellschaft mitbestimmen   

Ärgerlich für den Käufer, dass er jetzt auf allen Kosten sitzen bleibt. Wenn er sich vorher bei einer Auskunftei über den Verkäufer informiert hätte, hätte man ihm vermutlich von Einträgen ins Schuldnerregister und negativen Schufa-Auskünften erzählt ... das wäre dann schon ein Hinweis gewesen, dass es sich nicht lohnt, gegen den zu prozessieren.


----------



## Priester (11. April 2009)

Hallo Rolf,

mannomann, bin soeben wieder zufällig über diese eindrucksvolle Justizgeschichte gestolpert, die ich seit Deiner Threaderstellung mitverfolgt habe und die mich "gefesselt" hat... Leider hat diese ja (bisher zumindest) kein richtiges Ende gefunden, um so interessierter bin ich, wie das ganze weitergegangen ist... Wäre also schön, diesbezüglich noch mal was von Dir dazu zu hören...


----------



## Cromm (13. April 2009)

Nicht einen Cent "Ersatz"; nur sinnlose Rennerei; und 'nen Arsch voll unnötiger Kosten!!!
Was hat man geglaubt, was dabei rauskommt??? Liest man sich den Ablauf nochmal genau durch, war dieses Ende doch glasklar abzusehen.

Bis zu dem Punkt, als ein Anwalt bemüht wurde, war eigentlich nichts "Schlimmes" oder Dramatisches passiert - Rolf hatte kein "echtes" Geld verloren, sondern halt nur zwei drei Tage auf ein günstiges Fahrrad gehofft. Wirklich Geld verloren, hat er erst mit dem Anwalt.
Der eigentliche "Drecksack" in dieser Geschichte, ist Rolf's Anwalt!
Der hat doch genügend Erfahrung, um anhand der Entwicklung zu erkennen, daß da nix kommen wird. Ich glaub der Anwalt ist der wirkliche "Abzocker" - der hat schon relativ früh gewußt, daß es kein Geld geben wird, und hat Rolf weiter rennen und ZAHLEN(!) lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (14. April 2009)

Schön, dass sich auch mal die andere Seite meldet 
Du kannst ja mal Deine Sicht der Dinge schildern, bisher war es doch ziemlich einseitig, und völlig objektiv kann man als Betroffener ja nur schwer bleiben.

Von Drecksäcken würde ich hier nicht sprechen, es ist wohl einfach dumm gelaufen, und Du hast Dich m.E. unklug verhalten. Wärest Du mir frühzeitig auch nur gerigfügig entgegen gekommen, wäre nichts passiert.

Was mich wundert, ist, dass jemand, der Nichts besitzt Gitarren und Verstärker für einige Tausend Euro bei eBay "vertickt", und vorher hast Du ja auch noch diverse teure MTB-Teile verkauft 

Ich nehme an, Du hast diesen Thread nicht erst gestern entdeckt, oder


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2009)

Rolf, wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand, hast Du was bekommen?

Ich kann meine Wohnung inzwischen mit Titel fast tapezieren. Wenn die heute alle was bringen würden, könnte ich mich morgen zur Ruhe setzen und schön den ganzen Tag biken gehen 

Soviel zum deutschen Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Rolf (14. April 2009)

Wir arbeiten noch dran 

Aber ich habe ja noch fast 29 Jahre, um das Geld einzutreiben.


----------



## Cromm (14. April 2009)

@Rolf:
Da liegt jetzt 'nen Mißverständnis vor - glaub ich.

Ich bin nicht die Gegenseite - wie kommst du da drauf? Wegen den Accounts hier und im ebay?
Die Accounts werden teilweise von bis zu 10 Leuten benutzt.

Ja, ich kenn den Typen dem das Rad gehörte - ich kenn auch den Typen dem das Bühnenequipment gehörte. Daher weiß ich halt von der Story.

Glaub mir - dein Anwalt muß aller spätestens nach dem ersten Termin bei Gericht gewußt haben, daß es kein Geld gibt!!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2009)

Es gibt immer einen Weg. In Rolfs Fall lohnt sich doch schon Inkasso Moskau.


----------



## Cromm (14. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In Rolfs Fall lohnt sich doch schon Inkasso Moskau.



Du redest vielleicht einen Unsinn! (Abgesehen davon gibt es diese Pfeifen schon lange nicht mehr.)

Glaub mir Rolf, ich kenn den Kerl und sein Milieu - wenn du denen mit "Inkasso Moskau" kommst schmeißen die sich lang hin vor Lachen!
Laß dir hier sowas gar nicht erst in den Mund legen - ohne Gerichtsbeschluß und nem Sack voll Polizisten, will keiner mit denen zu tun haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2009)

Es gibt genug Firmen, die nach dem gleichen Prinzip arbeiten, egal ob sie sich nun Inkasso Moskau, oder Baltic Inkasso oder ähnlich nennen.


----------



## Cromm (14. April 2009)

Moskau Inkasso; Baltic Inkasso, Mongolei Inkasso, Fritz- und Heinz Inkasso ... ... alles klar.
Der Typ hat den Mist doch schon lange vergessen; falls es ihn überhaupt jemals interessiert hat. Der hat in seinem ganzen Leben noch nicht einen pfändbaren Gehaltsscheck bekommen, und wird er auch nie.

Mit solchen Ratschlägen erweist ihr dem Rolf einen Bärendienst - da braucht er keine Feinde mehr.

Ich bin hier weg - hab eh schon zuviel rumgelabert - was häng ich meine neugierige Nase auch hier rein?!


----------



## Rolf (14. April 2009)

Cromm schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht die Gegenseite - wie kommst du da drauf? Wegen den Accounts hier und im ebay?



Ja, genau.



Cromm schrieb:


> Die Accounts werden teilweise von bis zu 10 Leuten benutzt.



Das konnte ich nicht wissen, oder


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. November 2009)

Hallo,
spannende Geschichte... leider ohne Ende - oder etwa doch?
Rolf, darf man fragen ob es was neues gibt?


----------



## Büscherammler (19. November 2009)

Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Rolf (19. November 2009)

Keine Neuigkeiten... Eidesstattliche Versicherung wurde eingeholt, er hat versichert, dass bei ihm nichts zu holen ist  Damit hat er erstmal zwei Jahre Ruhe vor mir. Ich weiß gerade nicht auswendig, wieviel von dieser Frist bereits verstrichen ist, aber ich denke 2010 darf ich wieder den Gerichtsvollzieher schicken...


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. November 2009)

boah...
heißt das jetzt, dass du (zumindest im Moment) auf den Anwaltskosten, Kosten fürs Gutachten sitzen bleibst?
Darf man fragen wie viel das ca. ist?


----------



## Rolf (19. November 2009)

Das weiß ich zum Glück gerade nicht mehr auswendig, aber ich denke der Betrag ist oberhalb von 1.5 k...


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. November 2009)

ohhh je... na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das du noch was von deinem Geld siehst!

Bezahlt das dann die Rechtsschutzversicherung oder geht das auf deinen Geldbeutel?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (19. November 2009)

Hallo Rolf,

ich habe mich gerade erschrocken und doch fasziniert durch die 7 seiten gelesen (und hatte auch den zeitraffer - effekt der vielen jahre) und muss sagen: 

Respekt!

Ich finde es super, das Du den langen Atem behälst und das durchziehst.

Ich hoffe irgendwann wirst Du sowohl für Deine finanziellen Verluste (ich denke da vor allem an Anwalt, etc. - Dir ging es ja glaube ich eh mehr ums Prinzip oder zumindest einer - anscheinend bisher noch nicht erfolgten Entschuldigung), als auch für Deine Mühen entschädigt werden.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen und halte uns doch bitte weiterhin so schön auf dem Laufenden.

Schöne Grüsse
Oli

ps: hast Du dir in den Jahren eigentlich nochmal ein neues RR zugelegt - denn das wolltest Du doch eigentlich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derrick (20. November 2009)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> ps: hast Du dir in den Jahren eigentlich nochmal ein neues RR zugelegt - denn das wolltest Du doch eigentlich, oder?


von dem dafür eingeplantem geld hat sich jetzt der anwalt ein neues rennrad gekauft 
sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...
ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich von der ganzen sache halten soll. auf der einen seite ist es natürlich richtig dafür zu sorgen, dass andere leute vor diesen geschäftspraktiken abgeschreckt werden. andererseits denke ich, dass das verhalten von rolf nur verletzten stolz und gier als motivation hatte


----------



## Rolf (20. November 2009)

Derrick schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich von der ganzen sache halten soll. auf der einen seite ist es natürlich richtig dafür zu sorgen, dass andere leute vor diesen geschäftspraktiken abgeschreckt werden. andererseits denke ich, dass das verhalten von rolf nur verletzten stolz und gier als motivation hatte



Ganz unrecht hast Du mit Deiner Eischätzung nicht. Ich hätte vielleicht auf eine andere Wortwahl zurückgegriffen 

Sicher, ich war der Meinung ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben, und ich wollte das Rad gerne zu diesem Preis erwerben. Wenn Du das mit Gier umschreiben willst...

Und die Haltung des "Verkäufers", der absolut kein Entgegenkommen zeigte, und auch kein Anzeichen, dass er einsah, etwas falsch gemacht zu haben, hielt ich für inaktzeptabel. Das kann man vielleicht als "verletzter Stolz" bezichnen.


----------



## cmon (23. November 2009)

mir gings Ã¤hnlich... der stolz spielt doch eine nicht unerhebliche rolle bei der ganzen sache. ich habe im frÃ¼hjahr diesen jahres bei ebay eine rockshox revelation fÃ¼r 130â¬ geschossen. hab mich schon gefreut und die gabel kam auch prompt. der verkÃ¤ufer hatte auch 300 gute bewertungen und hat schon Ã¶fter gabeln verkauft.  ich voller vorfreude das paket ausgepackt und was stell ich fest? richtig keine revelation sonder eine dart 2 gabel in schlechten zustand. ok erstmal den verkÃ¤ufer angeschrieben, kann sich ja jeder mal irren und was falsch einstellen... nach langem hin und her meinte er ich hÃ¤tte die gabel kaputt gemacht... ist klar ne luftgabel zu einer stahlgabel gemacht und dabei alle features abmontiert... naja er unterstellte mir dann ich hÃ¤tte noch nicht bezahlt und schwÃ¤rzte mich bei ebay an, war aber schnell geklÃ¤rt, da ich das geld noch am abend der ersteigerung Ã¼berwiesen hatte. das ganze lief dann 2 monate Ã¼ber ebay, brachte aber keinen erfolg und ebay riet mir zur polizei zu gehen. also bin ich dorthin, hab anzeige erstattet und 4 monate gewartet. vor 2 wochen kam post aus detmold, dass das verfahren gegen den verkÃ¤ufer eingestellt wird, da nach seiner aussage, nicht er, sondern seine frau die gabel eingestellt hatte.... ich dachte mir nur, dass ist ja toll, lass ich auch alles von meine kleinen schwester einstellen, die ist ja noch unter 14 und somit nicht haftbar... naja also hab ich einspruch eingelegt und falls dieser erfolglos bleiben sollte, bat ich darum seine frau wegen betrug anzuzeigen. einen tag nachdem ich den brief abgeschickt hatte, kam wieder post aus detmold. seine frau wurde zu einer geldstrafe von 200â¬ wegen betruges verurteilt. ich bekomm natÃ¼rlich kein geld... ok wills auch dabei belassen, hab zwar miese gemacht, jedoch wÃ¼rde ich nur durch einsatz eines anwalts mein geld wiederbekommen und das ist mir zu teuer... wenigstens habe ich die genugtuung, dass ich recht hatte, der verkÃ¤ufer auch verlust gemacht hat und ich die gabel jetzt wieder bei ebay fÃ¼r vll. noch 30â¬ verkaufen kann... achso ein bisschen geld hab ich dem staat auch noch beschafft...


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (30. April 2011)

Hallo Rolf,

ich wollte das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen, nachdem ja nun schon wieder fast 1,5 Jahre vergangen sind und mal hören, ob sich in der Zwischenzeit was getan hat?

Schöne Grüße,
Oli


----------

